# cheapest v box



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

looking for something for my pickup truck.not big on a buyers.i do like the airflo and the downeaster models.anyone know of a good cheap v box.something to start out with.it will get very little use this year cause of not having alot of accounts.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Look for a used one. Around here you can find a used V-box for $600-$800 in fair condition. For $1000 you can get some pretty nice ones.

Keep your investment small see if it works and then upgrade. If you buy new and want to invest then spend the money for a quality stainless spreader that will last.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

I was looking in bargain news today, and in the tools section someone is selling a v box spreader w/ an 8 hp engine for $500.

Check it out- www.bargainnews.com

Bryan


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

saw a torwell sander for 200 needs a chain.anyone know anything about these.never herd of them


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

Torwell is a nice spreader. The only one I know of that lets you vary spinner speed relative to chain speed. If they are old and creaky they can be pricey to bring back to good condition though, because of that spinner speed control though.


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

do they have a website i can look up.i know some downeasters have two controls


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

Torwell Industries
Division: Div J M L Industries Inc 
Address: 17 Brent Dr 
Hudson, MA 01749-2903 
Voice: 978-562-3444 
Fax: 978-562-9717 
Product: Sand & salt spreaders


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

okay guys i was looking at the downeaster 8ft 1.5 electric V do you guys think i can put a small snow blower in the pickup bed too?? anyone have one or know how much they run?? looked at a trynex to but that hopper looks real wide.plus i`ve herd about problems with them.3600 is alot i think for a plastic hopper


----------

